
After 240 Years and 7 Generations, Forced to Sell the Family Farm - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/27/nyregion/hull-o-farm-catskills.html
======
sigmaprimus
"The Hulls can no longer handle the strenuous physical work needed to earn
enough to keep up with the taxes, insurance, mortgages..."

Multiple mortgages on a 240 year old farm? Sounds like they already sold the
farm to the bank! No matter what those salesmen say, there is no good reason
to borrow against your land if you want to be a farmer. I also find it very
sad that after 240 years they still feel their land has "too much clay" to be
successful. Dont get me wrong I feel bad for the loss of any family farm when
it happens but it bugs me when I hear about "starving farmers" that blame the
world for their mistakes and generations of land mismanagement.

Ask any successful farmer and they will tell you they grow dirt.

